# Undo delete?



## scredsfan (Feb 10, 2006)

When doing some "housekeeping" and getting rid of some old recordings I accidentally deleted everything on the DVR's hard drive. I think I already now the answer, but does anyone know of anyway to get the recordings back?


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Sadly, not possible. Undo delete has been a recurring feature request since Dish introduced their DVRs.


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

Ouch! I feel your pain.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

John in Georgia said:


> Ouch! I feel your pain.


Me too when the wife gets a hold of you! :lol:


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Is there anything on TV nowdays that isn't repeated within a few months? It sure does not seem like it. With the writer's strike things are even going to get worse as far as repeats are concerned.

Just set up DishPass for the event you deleted and likely it will pick it up soon.


----------



## scredsfan (Feb 10, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> Me too when the wife gets a hold of you! :lol:


Yeah - she's none too happy with me right now! As great as DVR's can be, sometimes they can cause a lot of headaches!


----------

